# Ms Bailey- possibly prego



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My Sheprador is 1.5 years old. She just had her 2nd heat. We were doing really good about keeping her away from my dads border collie and only letting her out when supervised and running her to spend her energy so she’d be happy to stay inside the house. She hates being left outside when we leave, but I think she snuck outside with my kids when we were going to go watch fireworks on the 4th. She probably thought we were going down to do chores… 
Anyway, she was waiting at the gate to our yard when we came back.
I was hoping her cycle was close enough to being over that perhaps she was past standing for him… but now I’m thinking maybe not.
What would be my first signs to watch for?
I feel like she’s been a little hungrier than normal … tonight I tested that by giving her an extra 1/3 of her normal rations and also included an egg on the top. She ate it all… 
I want to give her what she needs to remain healthy, but don’t want to give her too much in case I’m wrong.
What should I be watching for?









she’s ashamed of herself. 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She’s pretty! Is she is preggo! Good luck! I have no clue how to care for preggo dogs.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

She’s pretty love her stripes and if she is preggo then good luck sorry I know nothing about preggo dogs


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@KY Goat Girl and @The Goat thanks! We love her 🥰
I was hoping to wait till next spring before she got bred… and I don’t know for sure yet… but I guess I’ll know by September anyway! 😅
I’ll just watch her body condition and I suppose she’ll start building mammary glands up soonish if she is.
Here’s the slick fellow who sweet talked my innocent little girl…























I hope they keep her brindle markings but maybe have some darker coloring or white markings from Joe.
He’s about 45#’s probably since she’s 60#. She has a lot larger chest barrel than he does. The shepherd part of her. Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aww he’s cute to  can’t wait keep us posted


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve never had a girl dog before (except my husbands hound dog who was spayed) so the whole heat and having a period and now (possible/probable) gestation will be an all new experience. Lol
Border collie/Sheprador mix will be super intelligent and super high energy. Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Me ether


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You may find that in the next say week or so the soft part of her belly will be firm. But the tell tale part is her teats. They become firmer from 2 weeks of gestation.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dogs, dogs and dogs.... We have 7 lol... We had 15, but had to rehome some due to behavior, and aggression in the older stages of their lives. We used to raise Show quality teacup poms. Man, what an experience... You'd loose more then you'd make. Sure, you get quite a bit off of each pup. But, man we lost a lot of pups because of labor issues, being so weak because of size, etc etc. It was a lot of work. 


I'd get her ultrasounded about a month from the time she was supposedly bred. You can do four weeks, if you wanted


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> You may find that in the next say week or so the soft part of her belly will be firm. But the tell tale part is her teats. They become firmer from 2 weeks of gestation.


Thank you- that’s helpful! 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Dogs, dogs and dogs.... We have 7 lol... We had 15, but had to rehome some due to behavior, and aggression in the older stages of their lives. We used to raise Show quality teacup poms. Man, what an experience... You'd loose more then you'd make. Sure, you get quite a bit off of each pup. But, man we lost a lot of pups because of labor issues, being so weak because of size, etc etc. It was a lot of work.
> 
> 
> I'd get her ultrasounded about a month from the time she was supposedly bred. You can do four weeks, if you wanted


I’ve heard a lot of trouble with teacup breeds… I couldn’t do that. It would be so sad each time 🥹

it’s only a 2 month gestation so I don’t think I’ll worry about an ultrasound 1/2 way thru. It would be kind of cool to be prepared and know how many pups she had in there tho (if she’s bred)… I’m hoping only 4-5 and not 9-11 like my friends lab/pit mix 😅


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those should be some cute pups if she is pregnant! Pretty girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww...cute dogs. If she is, she should start getting a softer poochy area around each teat. They seem to sleep more,and they do eat more. And you can start seeing this at 3 weeks into the pregnancy.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww...cute dogs. If she is, she should start getting a softer poochy area around each teat. They seem to sleep more,and they do eat more. And you can start seeing this at 3 weeks into the pregnancy.


Thank you 😊 
Do you know what kind of feed increase is needed at all?
On a different post I’d seen puppy chow is good for when nursing, so I guess I should go ahead and buy that for her next bag of food anyway.
She had a fairly high protein/fat (27%/15%) content now, so maybe I just increase the amount some?









I just thought about checking the dog food bag for feeding directions and it says right on there for pregnancy and nursing 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeppers, I just added a cup a day to my girls. When I had younger dogs and bred them.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think I’ll start feeding her 2x a day again. Give her 1 cup in the morning and then her regular dinner time portion.

she went for a run up the driveway with my son this morning and then had been laying down sleeping rest of the day… but she usually is laying around when inside anyway 😂
But I do think she’s been a little calmer.
Thinking about her life choices and that she should have listened to her mama when I told her to stay away from that boy. 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So, I keep 2nd guessing and then 2nd guessing my 2nd guess 😂
She isn’t round at all. Her waist still has a slight indent. She does have more tissue build up around her teats and they are definitely more prominent. She sleeps a lot… and even doesn’t want to go for runs. She does go out and trot around but really dislikes being left out for any period of time.
Her vulva seems to be starting a little more poof as well.






























maybe she’s carrying them up in her chest cavity barrel 😅


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor thing is exhausted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Wish I carried as well when preggers 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s got cleavage now 😍
So, I guess she really is bred. She hasn’t been eating that much so I’ve really been wondering. She isn’t rounded out at all, and should be due next Wednesday I think. So maybe only 3-4 pups 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
Good luck!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think Baileys trying to nest. Last night I noticed she spend some time in the old duck run next to my shed (not currently in use for any birds). Then today the kids said she wasn’t coming when they called her. (They were supposed to take her for a walk.) so I told them to look beside the shed. 
she was in there and had dug out a nice soft hollow.
Of course, she had gotten wet in the water tub first, so when she came out after I called her, she was all muddy 😓
I shut the gate so she can’t return, since I don’t want the pups born in dirt, no matter how nice she dug it out. Then hosed her of gently. Her teats are so much more noticeable when her hair is wetted down!
I’ve cleaned out my tub thing I’m using for a whelping box and I think I’m gonna set it up in my sons room, under his loft bed. That way she’ll have a dark, quiet cave area. 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Bailey must have hung out with my goats too much while we’re doing chores.
She’s sticking to the doe code 😆

She hasn’t eaten for 2 days now. I thought for sure she’d go into labor today… and thought that very fitting since it’s Labor Day 😉

still waiting for little pups so I can find out how many she has! 💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

True to the code, she'll have them at 4am after you finally go to bed


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

No pups still this morning. I think she’s holding them in cus she really wants to have them in a soft dirt spot she dug out under a raised coop next to my shed. She wants a cave like spot and doesn’t think my spots inside are up to par.
I’ve shut the gate, but every time I let her out to potty, she goes over there and whines for me to let her in. 😓


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd just let her in there. Check on her very often and when you see she's actually in labor, bring her in.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I'd just let her in there. Check on her very often and when you see she's actually in labor, bring her in.


Im worried she won’t come out when I call her and I don’t want to have to drag her out.
I wouldn’t mind letting her whelp outside if in the blackberries or somewhere that’s not powdery dirt (less mess for me to clean up) but it’s just so dang hot still! I think the heat will stress her… especially if in afternoon.

we have to leave at 5:15 this evening for kids activities so that might be when she starts getting serious about things 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Last night Bailey ran around a lot while I was out doing chores and (basically) dragging a cpl nanny goats up to shut in with the billy.
This morning I cannot even coax her outside to go potty.
My cat peeked in the room to assess the situation and Bailey growled to warn her out.
I hope she hurries up and delivers some little striped fluffs soon! 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How exciting!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It’s my first time ever having a dog whelp and I’ve been waiting all week! 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and keep the.phone/camera ready!😁We want to see those fluff balls too!💕🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I went outside to get something done instead of just peeking in at her. I installed another trough, bundled a cpl small bundles of cattails that I’d cut earlier this week, found out one of my does escaped the yard and went out with the rest of the herd 🙄
And came back inside to find Bailey still just sleeping away the day 😅
It’ll happen eventually 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She really does know the doe/dog code.
Sending calm vibes your way!
💕 🐶🐕🐈🐕 🐶 💕


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So, Bailey wanted to go outside for chore time again. Glad to let her out so she could potty and poop. She ran around enjoying herself like nothings going on 🤷🏼‍♀️
came inside, ate a little food, then went and lay back down.

Im so confused!! Idk why she’s eating if she’s about to have babies… but maybe since she fast for a few days already, she needs to eat now.
I might be cleaning up dog throw up later… 😅


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh boy! I hope you have some cute puppies soon!
Watch her carefully when she's outside. We've had a couple dogs that snuck away to have pups in spots they had chosen. One dog we did not find for a couple of days! It rained, and she and the pups were a total mess when we finally found them and got them out of the 'den' she had found.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.

Have you tried cooking some real chicken so it makes a broth, make some rice, put little chicken, broth, rice in a bowel and try to get her to eat?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh boy! I hope you have some cute puppies soon!
> Watch her carefully when she's outside. We've had a couple dogs that snuck away to have pups in spots they had chosen. One dog we did not find for a couple of days! It rained, and she and the pups were a total mess when we finally found them and got them out of the 'den' she had found.


I was worried about that. She was very insistent on going out this morning. My son brought her back in, then she wanted to go out again. I told him to let her out… I think she went to the closed gate to check if she could get to her spot she had dug out. But she came running in when I called and went back to lay down with her towels.
No activity still. 😞


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Have you tried cooking some real chicken so it makes a broth, make some rice, put little chicken, broth, rice in a bowel and try to get her to eat?


I have not tried that… but it was my understanding that they don’t eat leading up to labor? That their stomach has to get emptied out… so if they do eat, they’ll end up throwing up?
I am starting to get a little concerned as she hasn’t eaten much this whole week other than a cpl mouthfuls. I’m sure she’ll be ravenous when she does finally whelp! I’ve got some goodies for her 🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Offer her small amounts of food several times a day. Some dogs will be nauseous, and a few may throw up. Thing is, the food provides the needed energy for the exhaustive work of giving birth. I'm also concerned right along with you, that not eating will leave her feeling a little weak before giving birth.

Start taking her temperature every 4 or so hours. You'll be looking for a slight sub temperature reading of 98-99 for a few hours only, then the temperature returns to normal. This is a signal labor will begin in 12-30 hours.

She may also develop a whitish discharge for up to 48 hours before labor, and if/when the discharge tints red, there is a pup ready to be pushed out. 

On average, a pup should be born every 30 minutes or so. Happy whelping.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@NigerianNewbie thank you so much! That’s very helpful.

Ill crack open an egg for her and see if she goes for it.

I opened the gate to let her go to her spot of choice this afternoon, since we are only in the 80’s instead of over 100. But she wasn’t content to only be under the coop. She wanted to dig and go completely under my shed where I wouldn’t be able to see or help at all. So I made her come back out and closed the gate.

we have a dog house in the yard with straw in it, and she checked it out, but decided she wanted to come back inside. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

You're welcome, Boer Mama. She's wanting to nest sounds like. The temp drop was always my signal to be on standby mid wife duties for a friend when she was away for dog shows. Takes a while from start to finish, so rest up while you're waiting for things to progress to the pushing stage. You'll be preoccupied during the birthing, might even lose track of time, a night of sleep.... Wouldn't hurt to dip their cords, similar to a newborn kid. Some things are just universal, I guess.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She ate her duck egg! Not really any of the kibble tho. I don’t think she really wanted to eat, but was worried if she didn’t, my cat would eat it instead.
She’s a little food insecure and always tries to hide it/cover it up if she’s not gonna eat it. I had to get a stand for her food and water bowl cus I was tired of her shoving it around and inevitably spilling it over. Lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I hear you about the food dish being "covered up" if anything was left over. Had one of those, she would hide the whole bowl and then try to cover it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

You might try adding some canned dog food to her dry kibble. That usually works for us.  sounds like she's getting close! Can't wait for some cute puppy photos.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You might try adding some canned dog food to her dry kibble. That usually works for us.  sounds like she's getting close! Can't wait for some cute puppy photos.


That’s a good idea too!
I just wasn’t really trying to push her to eat since I thought she was going to whelp… monday. Lol
It’s dragging on tho.
She had some raw meat scraps and fat, and then went ahead and ate kibble tonight.

Her temp was still up at 101 earlier, so I guess we’ve got another day or two. No discharge at all, altho she does lick her hind end frequently, so that might be hard to tell.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How’s Miss Bailey this morning?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> How’s Miss Bailey this morning?


She didn’t want to go outside again this morning… I had to run to town for a cpl hours since my daughters dance class is in the Air Force Appreciation Day parade. But I should be back by noon to see if she is getting going or not. And hopefully get her to go outside for a cpl minutes. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What I mentioned to make for her is easy on the tummy. Offer a little bit to her.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@toth boer goats I’ll make her some tomorrow 😊
She went out and pottied when we got back. Than went back in. However, I had someone over to buy a jeep and she loves visitors. She came outside and ran around like crazy. Even spun around in a water tub, so she was feeling pretty good. Lol
She’s laying down resting now. She ate some egg, some chopped steak, and a little pizza (mostly crust). I checked her temp and we at 99.9. So it’s dropping some… hopefully tomorrow is the day!
Her teats do seem a little fuller as well.









I canceled plans last weekend since I was sure she was going to whelp. Tonight My hubby wants to go watch the UFC fights. So, I’ll probably get home between 11-12 and check on her then. And then I’ll stay home all day tomorrow (and Monday as well) and make sure she has some broth and rice.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I actually ended up cooking some rice while I did chores, so she did get some rice and chicken broth to eat 😊
I think it helped that my cat was there close by so she felt like she needed to eat it to make sure the cat did t get it 😅


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Hurry up puppies ….


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she ate. That stuff helps sooth the tummy and tastes good to them.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She wanted outside first thing this morning and a cpl of times since. She was whining quite a bit while laying down earlier, but pretty calm now.
I can gently express milk… 
Her temp is up to 101.7 now 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds as if those pups will be here soon. Sometimes, when delivery is progressing, they mistake the pressure for a signal to go poop. Keep an extra close eye during those potty breaks. I've seen a laboring female poop out a newborn.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Sounds as if those pups will be here soon. Sometimes, when delivery is progressing, they mistake the pressure for a signal to go poop. Keep an extra close eye during those potty breaks. I've seen a laboring female poop out a newborn.


I’ll definitely keep an eye out. She still doesn’t have any discharge noticeable. And I can’t say her vulva looks swollen much.
Still just waiting. Lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Boer Mama said:


> Still just waiting. Lol


She has heard about the doe code and has applied it to her own situation.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> She has heard about the doe code and has applied it to her own situation.


She must have thought she heard "doeg code". 😂 I hope she has her pups for you soon!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> She must have thought she heard "doeg code". 😂 I hope she has her pups for you soon!


For sure. She’s still keeping them in. 🙄
No cute little ones to post pics of yet. Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Gee, she sure keeps you on your toes!
I hope she has them when you are with her.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Gee, she sure keeps you on your toes!
> I hope she has them when you are with her.


Me too!
She was out running around tonight. Trying to ‘help’ as we were bringing some girls up the driveway to put in with the buck.

she’s eaten pretty well today. Couple different rice portions with chicken broth. Some kibble… some steak.
Right now she’s hanging with us in the living room- she hasn’t done that in awhile! Usually she’s laying in her nest in the bedroom. 🤷🏼‍♀️
I don’t have to go anywhere until Tuesday afternoon. So I’m hoping before then! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Getting a little concerned today. No puppies still. We are at day 71 from July 4th. I did read if her ovulation cycle wasn’t at a certain spot, the sorry may not have implanted right away, so it’s possible to be out to 70-72 days.
I don’t think they tied later than the 4th.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She's making milk, right? So chances are that she is pregnant. 
If she goes too much longer, it wouldn't hurt to have her checked out by a vet. 
Have you ever been able to feel pups/movement? You should be able to at this stage. 
I suppose it's possible there's a pup in a weird position that's keeping her from going fully into labor and pushing them out. But I would think she would be showing some signs of distress if that was happening.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeah, I think she's fine. We had some dogs go 75 days. And they were poms. But, if your truly getting concerned, you should take her to the vet now, before she goes into labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

This is from this morning :








They didn’t leak out on their own, just when I gently expressed.
I’ll send a text to my vet and see if I should bring her in or not.
@Lil Boogie thanks. Knowing that you’ve had them go to 75 days is a little bit of a relief.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am thinking of you and her a lot. I hope all goes well when it happens. 
Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Seeing that they are that full, Id just wait. Everything seems fine honestly. There 0 red flags going on. A lot of moms know that it can take a lot longer than expected lol...


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thanks @Lil Boogie , I think your right.
I did text my vet and he basically said to be patient. Lol
She’s laying Down in her nest of towels for now 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so glad I have all of you guys here to help me remain calm - I’d be a wreck w/o you! 😅


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Aw, hang in there! It really can't be too much longer. Looks like she's making some nice, rich colostrum for those pups.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I get on TGS and find this thread first.  I’m ready to see some mini Baileys


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I get on TGS and find this thread first.  I’m ready to see some mini Baileys


She sure is making us wait! 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All of us are here for you & Bailey. Goodness shes making us all practice patience...just like kidding season!😂🤣 Hang in there, shes doing great!💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I take it no pups?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

No… I’ve decided it was probably a false pregnancy for whatever reason.
I tried feeling for pups in her like you said, but couldn’t feel anything. Even if she only had 2-3 I should have been able to feel them.
Yesterday and this morning her teats have gone down. So I think she’s getting done with hormones.. and both her and I will be depressed with no puppies. 🥹
Honestly, I’d wanted to wait till next year to breed her anyway. But the excitement has built for pups over the last cpl months so it’s still a let down. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aw man. But at least it still works out to breed her next year.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh dear what a roller coaster for you. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear that!
Hugs from me, to you and Bailey.
💜🧡


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm sure that is very disappointing. 😔 The wait is going to be that much harder now that you thought puppies were close. At least you will be able to breed her at the time you were originally hoping! 🤗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I need to look up about what causes false pregnancy in dogs… I hope she will be able to have a real one and doesn’t have something wrong with her.
Then just a little bit ago she’s whining and scratching up her pile of towels… playing with my heart trying to make me think she’s gonna have puppies. Lol 
I’m not believing her tho.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. Ive never been thru this. I wish I could help. 💔


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> I need to look up about what causes false pregnancy in dogs… I hope she will be able to have a real one and doesn’t have something wrong with her.
> Then just a little bit ago she’s whining and scratching up her pile of towels… playing with my heart trying to make me think she’s gonna have puppies. Lol
> I’m not believing her tho.


Could you take her to a vet? I'm sure they could ultrasound to tell what's going on.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Could you take her to a vet? I'm sure they could ultrasound to tell what's going on.


My vet even mentioned pseudo pregnancy… just when I told him I didn’t think she had more than a cpl in there since she didn’t get rounded at all.
She got a little thicker, but that might have been the extra treats/food I’ve been giving 😅
I’ll have a check up done before she gets bred in the spring. I’m not sure what a false pregnancy does to hormones and heat cycle. She might not have another heat this fall now…


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She should come in heat in 1-2 months. Generally that's about right for false pregnancy in dogs. It may not hurt to have an ultrasound done now, so you can figue it out. If there's a problem, you'll wanna get it fixed now, because leaving it unattended it there is a problem may lead to more problems down the road. Sorry!😭


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Aw, that's so disappointing! I was definitely looking forward to seeing your cute puppies!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good point @Lil Boogie 
And thanks for the heat info. I’m not planning on letting her around him this heat in the fall if she had one. I’ll be having goat kiddings in Feb and march, and with the weather I don’t want winter puppies. Lol
Thanks @Cedarwinds Farm , I was looking forward to a cpl as well! I guess I’ll have to live my puppy dreams thru Bells thread 😅💕😊


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> Good point @Lil Boogie
> And thanks for the heat info. I’m not planning on letting her around him this heat in the fall if she had one. I’ll be having goat kiddings in Feb and march, and with the weather I don’t want winter puppies. Lol
> Thanks @Cedarwinds Farm , I was looking forward to a cpl as well! I guess I’ll have to live my puppy dreams thru Bells thread 😅💕😊


Guess I need to update that! 😁


----------

